# [SOLVED] Selfie Stick with Integrated Button



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a selfie stick with an integrated bluetooth shutter button to be used with an iPhone 5S?

My budget is $30 CAD, give or take a few bucks...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Selfie Stick with Integrated Button*

Selfie stick with shutter release button on the handle and integrated bluetooth:
ReTrak Bluetooth Selfie Stick Monopod - Black : Monopods - Best Buy Canada - $30

Selfie sticks with bluetooth remote shutter button:
http://www.amazon.ca/Telescopic-Handheld-Bluetooth-Smartphones-Camcorder/dp/B00N5H3U66 - $26
http://www.amazon.ca/Extendable-Selfie-Bluetooth-Remote-CamKix/dp/B00LVO4I9I - $27


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Selfie Stick with Integrated Button*

Perfect thanks


----------

